# I see a trend...



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2012)

So one of my buddies at work cured his own bacon a few months ago and gave me a few slices to take home and try.  I knew that it would be better but I really didn't know how much better.

Needless to say this got me thinking that I could do that too.

Then another buddy at work mentioned that he was getting an order ready for one of the meat packers in northern Indiana.  I called the plant and they had bellies at 2.69lbs which is more than I'd like but still cheaper by a dollar or more in some cases than store bought.

I put in an order for a full piece of belly cut into 3 pieces.

First of all the butcher was awesome.  They smoke their own and offered to smoke mine for me and I told him about wanting to try it on my own.  So he cut the 3 pieces and trimmed them for me.  I just got them today.

Tonight I will mix my cure and wrap them.

In the meantime I'll order the AMNS from Todd and season it and my new MES 40 before the cure is done.

I noticed a lot of folks have done this so I'm excited to get rolling.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 4, 2012)

Brine or Dry Cure?


----------



## michael ark (Jun 4, 2012)

Cure1 or tq and if tq which one?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Cure1 or tq and if tq which one?


Instacure #1 (pink salt)


TJohnson said:


> Brine or Dry Cure?


Dry Cure

I measured out Salt, Cure and Sugar for each hunk of meat.  I went a tad over on the cure since I did not have a scale and I didn't want these bellies to get skunk like the last one I bought and forgot about.

So it looks like on 6/14 we'll be ready to rinse and sit in the fridge overnight.  Todd do you think that'll be enough time if I order tomorrow to get my AMNS in?

Just let me know what I need for the MES 40" and I'll order.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Indy, evening....  Your last pork bellies went skunky ???  Strange.... were they in the refer for the entire curing time ???  Did you have about 15 grams salt/pound (3%) on them also ???

What method did you use ???   They should have been OK I think unless something weird happened...   Just trying to help...   Dave


----------



## justin85 (Jun 4, 2012)

How can I get a hold of the guy you bought your bellys from?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave I didn't get them cured in time that's all.  I put them in the garage fridge and forgot all about them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 5, 2012)

Justin I'm not sure if I can post their contact info so I will pm you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

